# Bacardi 8



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone try this aged rum yet? Was thinking of picking up a bottle at the store later. Not sure how much it runs per bottle. Just looked pretty good.!


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

I've had it, and it is definitely more flavorful and interesting than the regular bacardi, although it isn't sipping caliber. It is really nice in a rum heavy mixed drink, ie mojitos (not rum and coke).


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not a fan of Bacardi for sipping. For mixing it is fine.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mixing it is the best way to go. The day I visited the Bacardi visitors Center in Nassau I had my rum buzz going before noon...but I tell you, it is the only way to deal with the humidity.

​
As it is with cigars, when it's free it tastes a little better. Mix up some Bahama Mamas:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Mixing it is the best way to go. The day I visited the Bacardi visitors Center in Nassau I had my rum buzz going before noon...but I tell you, it is the only way to deal with the humidity.
> 
> ​
> As it is with cigars, when it's free it tastes a little better. Mix up some Bahama Mamas:tu


That smile says it all:r:al


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's pretty tasty stuff. I have no problem sipping this one on the rocks with a squeeze of lime. I fondly recall (sort of) sitting on a beach in the Florida Keys eating stone crabs & drinking Bacardi 8.
That said, though, I think it's overpriced at $20 +/- a fifth. You're better off with Mount Gay or Barbancourt, both of which are better & cheaper.


----------

